# Memmorial Day Thank a vet



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

As we all settle into our patio chairs for a sumptuous barbecue feast, 
it's a good time to take stock of our current situation. First of all, if you know any veterans, you should thank them. Were it not for their service, the world today might be ruled by communism or the Nazis. Not to mention the fascist Islamic terrorist fanatics like Al-Qaeda that want to turn every country in the world into a theocracy. Just something to think about.

Now .. having said that about veterans. This is Memorial Day. We have lost over 800 men and women in Afghanistan and Iraq in our war against Islamic terrorism. If you know family members or friends of any of these men or women ... they're owed a special thanks today for the sacrifice they have made.

I used to think this saying was a bit trite. "Freedom is not free." I know better now. I know better because I've seen and read of the sacrifices being made in the Middle East, and I talked to servicemen who, once they've spent a few weeks at home with their families, are eager to head right back over there to finish the job. Right now there are troops all over the world fighting the war on terror. In a weekend where the World War II Memorial was dedicated to the greatest generation, let's not forget about these soldiers fighting World War IV. Like it or not, the world is governed by the overwhelming use of force, and we wouldn't enjoy the freedom we have today if we didn't have a military that was ready to defend it.

So if you know a family member or friend of someone who has given their all in service to their country, try to thank them for their sacrifice. And if you are such a family member, my thanks to you.

Happy Memorial Day.


----------

